# The current state of the dojo.....



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

It's a mess. I have been busy!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's a hell of a lot more organized than mine! Still.....clean your act up dude you're setting a bad example


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*State of the Dojo*

Looks very similar to my area except that mine occupies a greater space.

You have to have 'stuff' on hand where you can reach it; not having to look in some box or drawer.  

Why organize it? It'll only get that way again. It gives it 'character' JMHO C2


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Now I feel a bit better, that's almost as bad as mine.
Creativity + Organization is like a Square Peg + Round Hole  
L8, Harry


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Man....I must be real creative!:whistling:


----------

